# Want a little surprise this morning?!



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We took home Killian's half Brother last night! Same Dam, different sire! 
Now now, don't get ants in your pants, it's only for two weeks! They are keeping back the litter till 6 months. They want to do a prelim hip xray, then send the pups off to their owner. This little guy has a daddy! He is with us to help get him used to men since the breeders are women, with no men to tie them down!  Eh who needs them!?! LOL!! 

We originally had a deposit on a male from this litter, so I jumped at the opportunity to be in the rotation for one of the boys! 


SIRE: Ozzy Barnero
Ozzy Barnero - German shepherd dog

DAM: Uny Mivel
V Uny Milvel - German shepherd dog


KEEVO is a trouble making 12 week old boy! 

















*
















































































*


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow he is handsome!!!!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

So will you get him back at 6 months? I want a puppy!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, Sadly, No Keevo isn't coming back to us! He has an owner lined up. A male. I was told his name. I forgot what it was, but I am going to get his name and email later today from Sherle so I can email him pics of his boy! ;-)


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh boy... I'm dead... :wub:


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

JEalous!


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

He's adorable!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I love those last few shots! :rofl:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Now now, don't get ants in your pants, it's only for two weeks! They are keeping back the litter till 6 months. They want to do a prelim hip xray, then send the pups off to their owner.





WarrantsWifey said:


> He has an owner lined up. A male. I am going to get his name and email later today from Sherle so I can email him pics of his boy! ;-)


WarrantsWifey- can you help my understand this process? I am just curious... Why does a breeder choose to hold back a litter for 6 months, and why would the dog care that the owner is male? Just curious- I've never heard of this. It seems odd to me that a short-term foster would be more capable to socialize the pup to males than the owner itself. I think I'm missing something...

It must be kinda sad to see your own (expensive) puppy growing up in a foster's hands via email and forum posts!

[EDIT]- By the way- that puppy is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Haha, Sadly, No Keevo isn't coming back to us! He has an owner lined up. A male. I was told his name. I forgot what it was, but I am going to get his name and email later today from Sherle so I can email him pics of his boy! ;-)


And send him a link to the board!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

wildo said:


> WarrantsWifey- can you help my understand this process? I am just curious... Why does a breeder choose to hold back a litter for 6 months, and why would the dog care that the owner is male? Just curious- I've never heard of this. It seems odd to me that a short-term foster would be more capable to socialize the pup to males than the owner itself. I think I'm missing something...
> 
> It must be kinda sad to see your own (expensive) puppy growing up in a foster's hands via email and forum posts!
> 
> [EDIT]- By the way- that puppy is GORGEOUS!


Yes, I can answer those. Keevo comes from a very well known sire, and an EXCELLENT breeding. They are holding the pups back till 6 months for one to get a prelim hip xray done on them, all of them. I know that is one reason. Not positive on the rest. I know one of the females will be spayed if they don't get a good report back on her hips(not sure about other female). That female was sold as a breeeding bitch and if her hips aren't good, then she will be spayed and sold as a Pet, HOPEFULLY to me! ;-) Were the first on the list for Kauzi! :wub: I want to do agility with her! She has no real working drive yet! 

They have only taken TWO deposits on a six puppies. They are placing the puppies by personality in the best homes for them. They have a huge waiting list on this breeding. This breeding was in the making for YEARS. I was one of the deposits until we moved our breeding to Killians litter. 

Nobody has rights to any of the dogs yet. Except the two that have deposits. So the owner of this puppy isn't even sure if he is going to get it yet. Like I said, depends on the hips. They are keeping back ONE male, and if this male has the best hips/work drive, it will be him. If they keep Keevo they will give him another male if that male fits his needs. 

They all have homes lined up, based on their temerament tests now, waiting on hips right now. So they are starting all their training, bitework, or obidence, whatever is suited for the dog, and what the perspective owner is going to do with the dog.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation- most of that, you know, "real breeder" stuff is quite new to me, haha!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh no, thats okay. It would be hard for me not to be there the first 6 months, so I understand! I'm just glad to help with these pups! I've been DROOLING over them since they were born!! 

Were trying to help him build independence from the litter too. When he is with the litter, all he cares about is the pups. Nothing else, no humans, food, toys, nothing. So they wanted to give him some time to develop the "velco" to humans, and men in particular. 

I also get to help train, Sitz, Platz, and Komme!! I love training! We also get to play the flirt pole with him! ;-)


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Awe he's so cute! And I hope you get Kauzi! I saw these a few of these babies last time I was done. SO CUTE!.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We were talking about Gryffin last night at training btw! ;-) They love him! :wub: One day I'll meet him and fall in love with him too! HEHE!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Aww haha, what a cutie. When I was first looking for a german shepherd pup about 2 years back I was dead set on an Ozzy pup.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We were dead set on an Ozzy pup too! Waited two and a half years. Uny had one heat left after the Quasi breeding and they weren't sure it would be Ozzy. We decided to go with Quasi instead. Then go figure, next litter was to Ozzy Barnero! LOL! However, I wouldn't go back for an Ozzy pup because Killian is just AMAZING! I think we were meant for a Quasi pup! :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh how stinken cute,,If I throw my husband out can I have him)))


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh both of them are just SO gorgeous!!! Whoever gets the pups from that breeding is obviously very lucky!!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He is GORGEOUS! I am so jealous you get to play with an Ozzy pup for 2 weeks. Ozzy was out for training last night :wub: for a couple hours and it was all I could do to concentrate on my own dogs. 

Sorry, i know this thread is a few days old but I missed it originally so had to go look for why you had another pup....


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Argggh! <frustration>!!!!

I am one of the two with deposits on a male from the litter. Though my understanding of the process is slightly different! I am happy you have Kevo for now.  I am hoping I will get Kevo or Kilo. Kilo is the large dark sable male and is with Tom Cawood at this time. Keep posting pics please!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

He is beautiful!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Love the pics. Thanks for posting them Victoria. 
Do you have a video camera? LOL. Just kidding!

BTW, 16 weeks for prelim. OFA's then a week for results, then pups go. 
So not 6 months. Don't think I could last that long.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

TechieDog said:


> Love the pics. Thanks for posting them Victoria.
> Do you have a video camera? LOL. Just kidding!
> 
> BTW, 16 weeks for prelim. OFA's then a week for results, then pups go.
> So not 6 months. Don't think I could last that long.


I do in fact have a camera! I'll get some video for you tonight!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

TechieDog said:


> BTW, 16 weeks for prelim. OFA's then a week for results, then pups go.


Your right, I was incorrect. Thank you so much!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Actually, to be accurate, I think it is 16 weeks, for the early PennHip not OFA. 
Whatever!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Getting closer now. 16 weeks this weekend by Shari's account. So hips can be checked next week. That means about a week later the results should be back and then they can make plans to send my pup. Hopefully it will not be longer than that. The waiting is killing me.

Pics are here: Uny's Upcoming Litters


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

The pups are ready to come home! Wooot!

updated Kevo 
http://youtu.be/wzitzqJP4R8


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww wow he is beautiful!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Two of the other males, Kato and Kilo: YouTube - ‪Kato and Kilo‬‏


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

They are growing up to be such handsome boys!


----------

